# Question: #12 Grinder hub interchange?



## browneyesvictim (Sep 16, 2019)

Are all #12 grinder hubs compatible with other #12 grinders and other attachments?

The reason I am asking is for expanding the uses of my Cabela's Carnivore #12 3/4hp grinder motor.  We have been making our own dog food for a couple of years now and have used the  Kitchen Aid hub (snout) with the KA shredder attachment for shredding the vegetables. We go through a lot! I really want to step it up and add a Hobart pelican head slicer/shredder in the same way on the output hub of my grinder motor. Is this possible in that they are all standard or are some proprietary? Does anybody know or have dimensions of differences? I do have some custom machining fabricating abilities and resources if adapting is possible.

Thanks in advance
Erik


----------



## DanMcG (Sep 16, 2019)

I'm not familiar with the carnivore but my gander mountain 3/4 grinder uses a splined drive and the shredders I know of have a square shank. I guess it would depend on how good your machining skills are.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Sep 16, 2019)

Indeed.. I believe you are right. I just looked at my carnivore and it is splined as well. That I think I can overcome with a bit of cutting and welding if I can keep it straight and aligned. 
Thank you for the input!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 16, 2019)

will be interested to see where this goes...   I have the 1/2 hp ...


----------



## browneyesvictim (Sep 17, 2019)

Well after some further research I'm not so sure I want to hassle with adapting something. I'm pretty certain it can be done and I will post my notes below for anyone that is interested in pursuing this further. This is with the caveat that there are some "unknowns" that without purchasing and having the parts in-hand to measure up to be sure are TBD.

What has drawn me mostly to this conclusion is for two reasons. The first is considering the output speed of the Cabela's grinder is fairly slow compared to the variable output speed of the Kitchenaid. Even if the splines were adapted, I doubt the process would be any faster even with the bigger shredder. Secondly is I have discovered another option. I have simply had enough of the quality of Kitchenaid attachments including their slicer/shredder! Cheap junk! In my researching endeavor I did learn there is a Hobart/Kitchenaid mini pelican head that was made for Kitchenaid mixers! Behold the Hobart Kitchenaid 150-C (S-89097)! It looks to be discontinued but can be had used on ebay. This is the direction I think I want to go.


Spline vs hex shaft

My research tells me the shaft is pressed in to the disc holder https://www.oldhobartslicerparts.com/albums/album_image/7340113/5783115.htm 

Both shaft diameters are ¾”.

The Cabela’s motor output is ¾ 6-spline
Hobart is ¾ hex

Shaft length requirement is unknown (tbd)


A bronze thrust bushing slides on the smooth part of the shaft. A set screw holds it on. This sets the depth of the blade.

Conclusion: It is highly possible to cut grind and polish a new/used/spare grinder auger down to ¾ to length needed to weld on to the disc holder shaft


As near as I can tell the rest of the hub connection will work with little modification.


The locking knob is indexed at approximately 2 o’clock position on the Hobart whereas the Carnivore is at 3 o’clock- easy enough to make a new dimple!


The indexing nubs are both at 12’oclock position. No modification necessary* Need to measure to verify


Depth and width of the hub is unknown (tbd)


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 17, 2019)

Not sure exactly what you're lookin for , but thay make alot of attachments for those . 
https://www.cabelas.com/product/CAB...VhYbACh3NGgQWEAQYCSABEgL-PPD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## browneyesvictim (Sep 17, 2019)

I'm sure those are nice for what they do. I need to shred vegetables like carrots zucchini and sweet potato.  They do go through the grinder but would prefer shreds. Need to cut them to fit in the grinder tube also adds another step. Were talking probably 100 of pounds of veggies at a time.


----------



## DanMcG (Sep 18, 2019)

Maybe Look for a buffalo chopper/bowl cutter that accepts the square drive shank, I think they all do.   I got mine for $200
Heck the chopper might work for ya on it's own, but might be a pain doing the amounts you're talking about.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Sep 18, 2019)

Yes Danmcg. That's exactly what I want to do now. That must have escaped you earlier in my long winded post. Do you have the 150-C for your Kitchenaid? If so, please tell me more! If they made a pelican head buffalo slicer/shredder that would fit the splined shaft of a standard #12 grinder head I would be Ecstatic! So I will have to settle for one that will fit on my KA stand mixer. There are some on e-bay and Im about to pull the trigger!







I have been using the white plastic KitchenAid slicer/shredders. It suffers the same quality issues the grinder does. Id like a bigger (and better quality) one so I don't have to pre chop the veggies to size to fit in the hopper. And hopefully shred a bit faster.


----------



## DanMcG (Sep 18, 2019)

I guess I'm confused but I don't have a shredder. My suggestion is to get a cheap bowl cutter like this. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




And attach your shredder attachment to it


----------



## browneyesvictim (Sep 18, 2019)

Wow! Yes. That would do it! And if you paid $200 for that Im impressed!


----------



## DanMcG (Sep 18, 2019)

browneyesvictim said:


> Wow! Yes. That would do it! And if you paid $200 for that Im impressed!


Sorry that's a pic I pulled of the net,
Here's mine before it got cleaned and repaired.






And it's test run with some cabbage;


----------



## DanMcG (Oct 1, 2019)

Hey browneyevictim, check out this Robot Coupe. it right up your alley with the shredder attachment. Maybe you can find one similar close to you.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Oct 1, 2019)

By cracky I think that would work! But I already bought an old used pellican head that fits the KA mixer. I haven't used it yet. Looks like I might need to try and sharpen it. They don't make these anymore. Much better quality than the plastic KA attachment krap they make now.


----------

